

Google Shows Off Android 'Honeycomb' Tablet - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373943,00.asp

======
x0ner
Did anyone else watch that interview and wonder what was up with Kara and
Walt? I have seen a few interviews from them and they always seem to fire off
questions to instigate who they are talking to. This time around everything
was compared to Apple or them finding a way to cut off Rubin from presenting.
I am all for the grilling of these tech folk, but I think there is a time and
a place for it.

~~~
rimantas
However you look at it, that split screen does remind iOS'
UISplitViewController and universal binaries do exist for iPhone and iPad. The
question about supreme commander was indeed pointless.

~~~
x0ner
I won't argue against that, but she just seemed to act like a child. I wanted
to smack her hand when she was reaching for the thing. Walt was a bit more
reserved, but that could only be because he wasn't within reaching distance.

------
zephyrfalcon
Just looking at the title, I was (almost) wondering if it would be honeycomb-
shaped... but apparently not. A hexagonal device would have been interesting
though. Who says a tablet has to be rectangular anyway? :)

~~~
hcho
Layouts, windowing systems, graphic libraries....They almost always assume
that screen devices are rectangular.

~~~
wladimir
I've did a bit of experimentation with hexagonal layouts in the past, just for
fun (hexagonal grids have some useful properties). But is has some problems
that make it very unconvenient to use: for example, you can't subdivide a
hexagon into smaller hexagons. This makes for really wasteful layouts :)

------
enjo
Video here:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/06/motorola-android-
tablet-p...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/06/motorola-android-tablet-
prototype-makes-a-cameo-at-d-dive-into/)

------
spoiledtechie
I remember Google saying they thought everything was moving to the web. Even
our operating systems of a computer. These moves that Google are making are
not in line with what has been said.

~~~
cryptoz
Google _is_ announcing an OS today that is based on the user being on the web
_all the time_. Chrome OS announcement is happening right now (10:30am
Pacific). Tune in:

<http://www.youtube.com/googlechrome>

